# Greenspeed GTT-2S Recumbent Tandem Trike + Extras, For Sale!



## BearKnots (26 Feb 2015)

How Do All ;-)

*For Sale!*

£5,100.00 ONO, Genuine offers only please!

If you are interested in this item please contact Graham via:
*everyday30 at hotmail dot com*

*MOD EDIT: Phone number removed*

Please see my site for all pictures and full post.

http://ropeandcanvas.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/greenspeed-gtt-2s-recumbent-tandem.html


Here I have for sale, on behalf of my friend Graham Williams, his Greenspeed GTT-2S Recumbent Tandem Trike + many extras!





This Tandem has only seen fair weather use and is in fantastic condition, I guess almost as new.

Graham is selling the Greenspeed GTT-2S as he wants to make space in his garage, which is very full!



Everything you can see in the pictures attached to the tandem is included in the sale, with exception of the Garmin computer mount and Go pro mount on the front on the tandem, Happy face flag and Adrian! though we will consider offers for Adrian! ;-)



The flags, Lights, Pump, Panniers,Electric and Bulb Horns, Pedals and such are all included! yes; really!





At a cold Liverpool St station for a London Recumbent Club ride.



Also, not pictured but included, are the service kits and spares for the disk brakes and Schlumph geared bottom bracket, the tools for the S&S couplings are included.



A Schmidt hub dynamo front wheel with all the fittings to attach it to the tandem, plus the full wiring harness and front and rear lights are included also, the cables are separable when taking the tandem apart for transport.



This Tandem is fully and properly set up and adjusted and is ready to ride today! with no further tinkering or twiddling needed, barring adjusting the leg length and headrests of course!





Adrian piloting the trike, a very handsome man! ;-)



*The Details:*

See also http://www.greenspeed.com.au/gtt.html for details, manuals and info regarding the drive system and brakes!



Model is Greenspeed GTT-2S

The frame size is a Large Pilot, Large Stoker, for reference I have an X-seam of about 42.5" and the pilots seat is perfect for me with plenty of scope either way on the boom adjustment.

The frame is Red with Blue seat mesh.

The front hubs are GS disk hubs and rear is a Sram dual drive hub with Shimano Deore mech.

The rims are alloy 406, with all stainless 14g spokes.

Tyres are Schwalbe Tryker on front and Schwalbe Marathon plus 406 x 47 on rear with slime tube.

Magura Disk Brakes all round including on rear wheel.

Bar end shifters are Shimano Dura Ace 9speed.

Pedals are single sided spd touring pedals.

There is a Schlumph geared bottom bracket crankset for the pilot. with double rings and a Shimano 105 front dérailleur.

S&S couplings to brake the Tandem in two for ease of transport + tools for taking apart. this tandem will fit in the back of an estate car quite easily.

Head rests front and rear.

A Schmidt hub dynamo front wheel with all the fittings to attach it to the tandem, plus the full wiring harness and front and rear lights are included also, the cables are separable when taking the tandem apart for transport.

Full mudguards all round,

Mirrors.

Horns, electric and manual.

A pair of Altura panniers bags as pictured.

Topeak Morph Turbo Pump fitted to frame.

Extra Moon light and Cateye front and rear lights, Its like an Xmas tree at night ;-)

There are two amazing flags with reflective logos, and a Tibetan flag to boot.

The tandem is fitted with an Immobi Trovan RFID chip (please ask Graham for details)











If I have missed anything or you would like more info; please feel free to ask Graham!

Please see all the pictures for a full 360 visual examination.



Graham is more than happy to have anyone come visit me and examine/test ride the Tandem without obligation. He lives in the Hayes area, Middlesex.



As there is a BHPC meet in Hillingdon on the 12th April it may be a good opportunity to visit him (if the tandem is still available then!) either prior the races or after, the bike will not be going to the races, but it might be arrange it to be there if a serious buyer wanted to see it there as only 5 minutes ride away.



If you are interested in this item please contact Graham via:

*everyday30 at hotmail dot com*

*MOD EDIT: Phone number removed*



*The Price Graham is asking for this is:*

£5,100.00 ONO, Genuine offers only please!



Thank you for looking!

Take care,

Barry & Graham ;-)



*The Pictures.*


----------



## BearKnots (11 Mar 2015)

How Do All ;-) 

I was prompted by an interested party that the phone number given in my post and website advertisement was incorrect, oops! My bad :-( this has now been corrected!
Sorry for any inconvenience!

Take care,
Barry ;-)


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2015)

*MOD NOTE:*
@BearKnots - it is not good (nor CC policy) to post phone numbers, so I have Edited out the phone number but left the email address.

If people wish to phone the owner, please start a Conversation (PM) with BearKnots and ask for the phone number.

Thanks.


----------



## BearKnots (11 Mar 2015)

No worries and cheers for doing the editing thing Scoosh


----------



## BearKnots (15 Jan 2017)

Sold!


----------

